# 8520 Happiness



## Tenpounder (Dec 30, 2016)

A long long time ago.......
 Wait thats another story. So I picked up this Mill off craigslist this past summer and it is an awesome addition to my shop. Its not the cleanest or the prettiest but its a great addition to my tool set. I've been lurking on here for a while now absorbing as much knowledge as my noodle will let me. The mill is great. Cleaned it up. Purchased some parts and tools. BUT..... I haven't been able to figure out what goes on or why the spindle just below the draw bar is threaded? Could some one post your pictures of your 8520 spindle.
Thanks for all the help and wisdom.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Serial number 4285


----------



## bl00 (Dec 30, 2016)

Could be for a DIY taper ejector like this one:  http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1405.0


----------



## Tenpounder (Dec 31, 2016)

This is awesome info.. Thanks you pointed the way. I had read something before about a collet push out set up but it was vague.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 31, 2016)

Have a look at this thread for a push-pull drawbar for the 8520: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/push-pull-drawbar-for-8520-mill.40913/

Make sure that you read then entire thread (don't worry, it's short) as there is a note in there about a small error on one of the drawings.

I will post photos of the finished parts a little later.


----------



## Tenpounder (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks Terry. Your design is excellent. I'll add that to my project list. Hopefully my kids will cut me some slack and allow me to get out to the shop soon.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 6, 2017)

My apologies Tenpounder, I meant to post photos for you. I am on the road right now, but will post photos on Saturday or Sunday after I return home.


----------



## stupoty (Jan 7, 2017)

Thats a handy feture, i hate having to hit the drawbar with a mallet to remove a collet etc.

Stuart


----------



## Tenpounder (Feb 9, 2017)

Terry's drawings are a huge help.


----------



## dbassing (Feb 18, 2017)

Here is another version of a push-pull drawbar top nut. I have included a pic of the one I made for my 8520 and the pdf for the dimensions.
Terry has been a great help when I have needed advice. I think you already know how nice this mill is.
 Enjoy,
 David


----------



## Tenpounder (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks to all the members of HM for all the help and continued support for each other!
Does anyone run their 8520 on 220v? If so how did you wire it? Currently my 8520 is 110v. I wanted to change it to 220v but the manual appears to be hand drawn by a 12 year old back in 1961 per the direction of thier parent that worked at Causing and had a twisted cense of humor.....
 I pulled the manual out and pulled the cover off the motor pecker head to revile the wire diagram. What I found is, it's not wired as the manual describes nor the way the motor plate states. I can understand the motor plate not being correct because it's generic and not expecting a drum switch being wired in for rotation switching.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 15, 2020)

Mine is 240v 3 phase, but it is not the original motor and runs through a VFD. Since your question is basically one about an electrical issue, and not really specific to the mill, you might have more of a response in General or in the All about Electrical section.

There are several people here who really know their electrical stuff, I'm not one of them. Any time I do electrical work and don't end up looking like Don King I consider it a success.


----------

